# Just recently bought some supplements and feeling not super conifdent about them.



## J_Paulsen (Dec 24, 2012)

Recently, I was at the local GNC and I got three things. A pre workout, Some Whey-Protein Isolate, and A GNC strength Vitapak since I'm starting up lifting again. Usually, from what I understand the Whey-Isolate is fine, and usually people would reccomend something of the sort, but I've read from reviews the vitapak is a waste of money, and the pre-workout seems to do it's job, but I'm not sure if it could do any better. Anybody have some advice? Thanks.


----------



## Jack_Hammer (Dec 24, 2012)

best advice is don't go to GNC...  insane prices


----------



## x~factor (Dec 24, 2012)

There are times that you could get a good deal at GNC. Also, you could check out Vitamin Shoppes online store. They offer free shipping without charging you taxes. 

Try Jack3d or Craze for your pre-workout.
Vita-pak is okay but overpriced.


----------



## Intense (Dec 24, 2012)

Whey, aminos, creatine, and fish oil are the only ones worth a damn IMO. Most of it is just overpriced crap.


----------



## packers6211 (Dec 24, 2012)

J_Paulsen said:


> Recently, I was at the local GNC and I got three things. A pre workout, Some Whey-Protein Isolate, and A GNC strength Vitapak since I'm starting up lifting again. Usually, from what I understand the Whey-Isolate is fine, and usually people would reccomend something of the sort, but I've read from reviews the vitapak is a waste of money, and the pre-workout seems to do it's job, but I'm not sure if it could do any better. Anybody have some advice? Thanks.



PNI Prodigy (25 Servings)

Hey check this out it is by far the strongest pwo I've ever come across. Also don't get ripped with that hyped protein shitz, whey protein or casein both are very effective.  Orbit has Combat protein very good taste and good bit of servings. GNC rips people off.


----------



## G Bandit (Dec 24, 2012)

I get my vitamins there. Its best to get them when you get that discount every first week of the month plus with the BOGO on top of that. As for everything else you better going online for it. A lot of different variety to choose from and not as expensive.


----------



## SFW (Dec 25, 2012)

A multivitamin from cvs or walmart will do. Generic brand.

A little extra vitamin c and D wont hurt. Creatine and caffeine are a must. 5htp for sleep. Some supps are useful. Dependng what the definition of "is" is. Its relevant to your needs. If caffeine makes you move more, workout harder and motivates you, then its worth it.


----------



## SFW (Dec 25, 2012)

SFW said:


> Generic brand.



^ Jew


----------



## J_Paulsen (Dec 25, 2012)

Thanks for the replies guys. Also forgot to mention the preworkout I have is called Ravage. Just getting back to the gym, and it's been going great, aside from some (bowel?sp) problems every so often...... Just figured I'd see if you guys have sued any of these and had any feedback on them or just what's essential. In the vitapak,in case some of you haven't taken it are unfamiliar with it, Things it has is a multi vitamin, Creatine, an Anabolic primer, and tribulus terrestris, as well as I do believe there is a testosterone booster in it, which I kinda figured a boosted testosterone is always nice. So with the Whey protein, the vitapak, which might switch possibly, and my Ravage pre-workout, what do you guys think? Am I gettign everything I need with these 3 things? I don't want to just be that dude that someone makes their comission off of. Thanks!


----------



## chucky1 (Dec 25, 2012)

You just got ripped off man, not saying the prods are bad but the prices are insane.  Next time order off the net check out orbitnutrition.com


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Dec 25, 2012)

J_Paulsen said:


> Recently, I was at the local GNC and I got three things. A pre workout, Some Whey-Protein Isolate, and A GNC strength Vitapak since I'm starting up lifting again. Usually, from what I understand the Whey-Isolate is fine, and usually people would reccomend something of the sort, but I've read from reviews the vitapak is a waste of money, and the pre-workout seems to do it's job, but I'm not sure if it could do any better. Anybody have some advice? Thanks.



*GNC*

I'm not a fan of GNC.  I (like Jack Hammer) believe they are over priced.  

*Vitamin Shoppe*

I buy most of my whey protein from them, when it on sale.  The rest of the time, the price for Body Tech (Vitamin Shoppe's brand) is the same as everyone elses.  

*MuscleFeast*

They have good prices on Caseinate and Caffeine Powder.  

*Jacked 3*

This product is definitely over priced.  

The foundation of products like Jacked 3 is caffeine. 

*80/20 Rule*

This rule applies to everything in life.  That rule is that 80% of your results are obtained from 20% of your effort or in this case 20% of the supplment in a product.  

This applies to Jacked 3. 

80% of the results produced from Jacked 3 is from caffeine. 

Caffeine is dirt cheap and there isn't much profit in it.  

Thus, to increase their profit margin (get more of your money), they "Stack" caffeine with other "supplements".  

They then hype the product as being a "Proprietary Blend" that you can ONLY purchase from their company.  

*Best Bang For the Buck*

Caffeine will deliver the same results for pennys.  Caffeine Power is $9 (plus shipping) for 1000 serving of 200 mg of caffeine. 

So, your cost per 200 mg of caffeine is 1.6 cents per serving.  That price includes the shipping.  

*Dextrose and Maltodextrin*

Reserch show that high glycemic index carbohydrates combined with whey protein are the most effective at enhancing recovery. 

The cheapest place to purchased Dextrose and/or Maltodextrin is Honeyville Grain.  

The cost per pound is $1.32 (which includes shipping).  

Most places sell Dextrose and Maltodextrin for about $2.60 a lb PLUS shipping. 

The downside is you need to purchase a 50 lb bag.  So, it going to last you a while.

*Intense*

Like he said, "Whey, aminos, creatine, and fish oil are the only ones worth a damn IMO. Most of it is just overpriced crap."

I'd add caffeine into his mix of effective supplements.  And the beauty of caffeine is it is cheap and easy to find. 

Another supplement that may be a good investment is Leucine.  Research shows that adding some Leucine with your whey protein/high glycemic index carbohydrate drink dramatically stimulate Protein Synthesis. 

_Protein Synthesis > Increase Muscle Mass_

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## Retlaw (Dec 25, 2012)

Bro, check out IronMags products, best around ! and AngentYes


----------



## J_Paulsen (Dec 25, 2012)

The only reason I don't buy online is because I don't have a debit card yet, and most places you can't just have it draw out directly from your bank account. I guess it'd help if I gave all the names of everything I use. So for my Whey Isolate it's Amplified Wheybolic Extreme 60. It says it has leucine in it already, not sure if I need more, or if that's a good whey protein. It's also help if I told you guys the goals for these supplements, I'm a skinny guy, like around 156, my first week lifting I gained 4 pounds it looks like, could also just be water weight, but I want to bulk up, and gain strength. So from what I understand, my Whey it seems is fine, I do that 3 scoops on my days nof lifting and 2 on my non, and the vitapak everyday, and the pre-workout on my lifting days.


----------



## sityslicker (Dec 25, 2012)

Let me guess what they sold you...wheybolic extreme 60, vitapak, and one of their gnc pre-workouts. Its what there paid to sell you- there garbage. You won't get the same typical used car sale man b.s. at vitaminshoppe. VS is a lot more laid back they don't get kick backs for selling you stuff, so you can actually buy want you want and need with no pressure. 

I would return all that shit and get my $ back and go to vitaminshoppe. If you don't have a receipt I would exchange it and get a regular bottle of mega men vits, optimum nutrition or dymatize elite whey, and a good pre work out like jack3d. Money better spent and you will get at least $50 bucks back.


----------



## J_Paulsen (Dec 25, 2012)

Is VS an online store?


----------



## J_Paulsen (Dec 25, 2012)

Basically, I appreciate all of your guys' inputs. I'm glad you guys are telling me what my supplements should have, but if you guys can tell me the exact names, that'd be great. All I have locally really is a GNC and a Science & Nutrition. So if you guys could tell me what'd be best for mass/strength for whey proteins, pre-workouts, and vitamins would be fantastic!


----------



## J_Paulsen (Dec 25, 2012)

Also, Happy Holidays to all of you!


----------



## pilip99 (Dec 25, 2012)

Pre w/o : Orbit Nutrition - Buy Driven Sports Craze Extremely Cheap! 

protein: Orbit Nutrition - Buy Scivation Whey Extremely Cheap!

creatine: Orbit Nutrition - Buy Primaforce Creaform Extremely Cheap!

BOOM! the basics, save a few $$ and effective... These are my staples


----------



## dave 236 (Jan 14, 2013)

J_Paulsen said:


> The only reason I don't buy online is because I don't have a debit card yet, and most places you can't just have it draw out directly from your bank account. I guess it'd help if I gave all the names of everything I use. So for my Whey Isolate it's Amplified Wheybolic Extreme 60. It says it has leucine in it already, not sure if I need more, or if that's a good whey protein. It's also help if I told you guys the goals for these supplements, I'm a skinny guy, like around 156, my first week lifting I gained 4 pounds it looks like, could also just be water weight, but I want to bulk up, and gain strength. So from what I understand, my Whey it seems is fine, I do that 3 scoops on my days nof lifting and 2 on my non, and the vitapak everyday, and the pre-workout on my lifting days.


Take your cash to wal mart or target etc.and buy a prepaid visa card. Use yhat to make your online purchases. 


Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------

